# Indonesia Trade Data (Monthly basis), starting from January 2022



## Indos

I would to show Indonesia Trade data release and to compare it with prediction coming from Reuters with their economists pool. Reuters prediction usually release 2 days before Indonesia statistic bureau. We can see the tendency on the economists compiled by Reuters and the comparison with the real data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*JANUARY 2022 (Very Pessimist prediction as if we only rely on coal export )*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesia coal export ban nearly wipes out Jan trade surplus​Reuters

JAKARTA, Feb 14 (Reuters) -* Indonesia's monthly trade surplus is expected to plummet 80% to $190 million in January after the world's top coal exporter clamped down on shipments last month, and as imports gained momentum, a Reuters poll showed on Monday.

Polling by Vivek Mishra and Tushar Goenka*; Additional reporting by Fransiska Nangoy; Writing by Gayatri Suroyo; Editing by Kanupriya Kapoor









Indonesia coal export ban nearly wipes out Jan trade surplus


Indonesia's monthly trade surplus is expected to plummet 80% to $190 million in January after the world's top coal exporter clamped down on shipments last month, and as imports gained momentum, a Reuters poll showed on Monday.




www.reuters.com





@Bilal9 * if we see the name of the economists are Indian origin (Viviek Mishra and Tushar Goenka) has the say here to pick the selected economist...*

I wonder how they like to be pessimist on Indonesian economy while we know many Indian economist has shown bias on their own India economy by showing very optimist prediction

-----------------------------------

*Real data*

Indonesia recorded US$930 million trade surplus in January 2022: BPS​15th February 2022

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus of US$930 million in January 2022, with an export value of $19.16 billion and imports worth $18.23 billion, according to Statistics Indonesia (BPS).

The amount of the surplus has increased 25.31 percent year-on-year.

"Our trade balance has recorded a surplus for 21 consecutive months," Deputy for Distribution and Services Statistics at BPS, Setianto, noted during a virtual press conference here on Tuesday.

Setianto remarked that non-oil and gas commodities that mostly contributed to the surplus were animal and vegetable fats and oils, mineral fuels, as well as iron and steel.









Indonesia recorded US$930 million trade surplus in January 2022: BPS - ANTARA News


Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus of US$930 million in January 2022, with an export value of $19.16 billion and imports worth $18.23 billion, ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*February Reuters Prediction ( again pessimist prediction and large deviation from real data )*

POLL-Indonesia Feb trade surplus seen widening on strong commodity exports​PUBLISHER
Reuters

PUBLISHED
MAR 14, 2022 1:46AM EDT



JAKARTA, March 14 (Reuters) - Indonesia's export growth likely accelerated in February due to high commodity prices, as the conflict between Ukraine and Russia fueled fears of supply squeezes and as authorities in Jakarta lifted a ban on coal exports, a Reuters poll showed.

*The Southeast Asian country's trade surplus is expected to widen to $1.66 billion in February, up from around $930 million in January, according to the median forecast of 15 analysts.*

The resource-rich country has been enjoying an export boom riding on an cyclical upswing of commodity prices, allowing it to record a trade surplus every month since May 2020.

February's exports are forecast to show a jump of 37.32% on a yearly basis, up from January's 25.31% rise, while February imports were seen up 40.04%, compared with 36.77% a month prior.

ANZ analysts, who predicted a $2.65 billion trade surplus for February, said exports received a boost from the lifting of the coal export ban, as well as higher prices of commodities such as coal and palm oil.

Indonesia, the world's biggest exporter of thermal coal, stopped shipments of the fuel for part of January due to low inventory levels at domestic power plants, in a move that wiped $2 billion of mineral fuel exports.

Analysts had previously forecast a moderation of commodity prices this year, but Bank Mandiri economist Faisal Rachman said the war in Ukraine could prolong the commodities' boom, which would help Indonesia's current account position this year.

"There is an increasing possibility that 2022 current account balance (will) record a narrower deficit than our initial forecast of -2.15% of GDP," Faisal said. Indonesia registered a current account surplus equivalent to 0.3% of GDP in 2021.

"The length of the Russia-Ukraine conflict will determine the matter."

(Polling by* Arsh Mogre *and *Vivek Mishra in Bengaluru* Writing by Gayatri Suroyo Editing by Ed Davies)

((gayatri.suroyo@thomsonreuters.com; +622129927609; Reuters Messaging: gayatri.suroyo.thomsonreuters.com@reuters.net))



https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/poll-indonesia-feb-trade-surplus-seen-widening-on-strong-commodity-exports



*Another Indian names* 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Real Data*


Indonesia Posts $3.83 Billion Trade Surplus in February: BPS​
Eko Nordiansyah • 15 March 2022 13:18

Jakarta: The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced today that Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus of USD3.83 billion in February 2022.

Last month, Indonesia's exports reached USD20.46 billion, while the country's imports were recorded at USD16.64 billion.

Head of BPS Margo Yuwono said Indonesia's trade balance continued its positive trend.

In fact, Indonesia has experienced a trade balance surplus for 22 months or almost two years.

"Indonesia's trade balance in February experienced a surplus of USD 3.83 billion," he said in a video conference, Tuesday, March 15, 2022









Indonesia Posts $3.83 Billion Trade Surplus in February: BPS


The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced today that Indonesias trade balance recorded a surplus of USD3.83 billion in February 2022.




www.medcom.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*March Data Reuters prediction*

Indonesia's trade surplus seen narrowing in March - Reuters Poll​14 Apr 2022 05:26PM(Updated: 14 Apr 2022 05:26PM)

JAKARTA : Indonesia likely registered a smaller trade surplus for March, as the rate of growth of both imports and exports slowed from the preceding month, a Reuters poll showed on Thursday.

*The median forecast of 11 economists in the poll was for Southeast Asia's biggest economy to post a $2.89 billion trade surplus in March, down from February’s $3.82 billion.*

(*Polling by Swathi Nair in Bengaluru*; Writing by Stefanno Sulaiman; Editing by Ed Davies)









Indonesia's trade surplus seen narrowing in March - Reuters Poll


JAKARTA : Indonesia likely registered a smaller trade surplus for March, as the rate of growth of both imports and exports slowed from the preceding month, a Reuters poll showed on Thursday. The median forecast of 11 economists in the poll was for Southeast Asia's biggest economy to post a...




www.channelnewsasia.com





--------------------------------------------------------

*Real Data, this data hasnt been shown on news yet, *

Export March : 26. 50 billion USD
Import March : 21.97 billion USD

*Trade Surplus : 4.53 billion USD

Actually larger than February trade surplus, almost two times larger than their prediction, another prove Reuters prediction is not reliable*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH, so far we have beaten the pessimistic forecast for 3 consecutive months in the first 3 months of 2022.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> @Bilal9 * if we see the name of the economists are Indian origin (Viviek Mishra and Tushar Goenka) has the say here to pick the selected economist...*
> 
> I wonder how they like to be pessimist on Indonesian economy while we know many Indian economist has shown bias on their own India economy by showing very optimist prediction



Sanghi Modi supporter scumbags operating on a global level.

You will be amazed to know the scale of the Modi-supported Godi-Media propaganda machine (WION is just one of these mouthpieces).

Maybe one of the Pakistani brothers has more information on these propaganda websites.

Sadly these low-rent Modi-supporter "journalist" scumbags have now infiltrated even reputed news organizations like Reuters, because they charge so little as compensation.

*Indonesian govt. should question Reuters why low-rent journalists sitting in India can accurately "poll" news on Indonesian economy and why no one vets the accuracy of these third-rate journalists' biased work.

Hindutva idiots simply don't like good news in any Muslim majority country.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Sanghi Modi supporter scumbags operating on a global level.
> 
> You will be amazed to know the scale of the Modi-supported Godi-Media propaganda machine (WION is just one of these mouthpieces).
> 
> Maybe one of the Pakistani brothers has more information on these propaganda websites.
> 
> Sadly these low-rent Modi-supporter "journalist" scumbags have now infiltrated even reputed news organizations like Reuters, because they charge so little as compensation.
> 
> *Indonesian govt. should question Reuters why low-rent journalists sitting in India can accurately "poll" news on Indonesian economy and why no one vets the accuracy of these third-rate journalists' biased work.
> 
> Hindutva idiots simply don't like good news in any Muslim majority country.*



Actually the journalist is Indonesian as there is Reuters office in Jakarta, but the data pooling is managed by Indian economists, as I believe those Indians are economists instead of journalist.

Reuters basically hire best graduates within the country they are operating, as I have seen that Reuters office in Jakarta like to hire graduate from University of Indonesia Economic faculty, the best university for economics study as majority of our Finance Minister comes from there, including current Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani.

Indonesian economist prediction is much reliable and he is still not an over optimistic economist as we can see his prediction is not exceeding than actual data, and of course much much better than Reuters economist pooling projection.

---------------------------------------------------------

This is Yesterday news

*Exports Soared, Indonesia's Trade Balance Surplus Could Be US$4 Billion Economists predict that Indonesia's trade balance surplus could be US$4 billion in March 2022.





*

Maria Elena - Bisnis.com 17 April 2022 | 14:20 WIB


Bisnis.com , JAKARTA - The trend of a high trade balance surplus is expected to continue in the March 2022 period.

Executive Director of the Center of Reform on Economics (CORE) *Mohammad Faisal* said the increase in the trade balance surplus will be influenced by the increase in commodity prices that will continue until March 2022. *"With the extraordinary increase in commodity prices in March, actually since February due to the conflict between Russia and Ukraine, the value of Indonesia's exports has increased, it will be even greater than February's exports," he said, Sunday (17/4/2022)*

Thus, according to him, Indonesia's trade balance surplus in March 2022 has the potential to reach US$4 billion.* "I believe that in March 2022 the surplus will be greater than in February, which was US$3.8 billion, so in March the surplus could be more than US$4 billion," said Faisal.*










Ekspor Melejit, Surplus Neraca Perdagangan RI Bisa US$4 Miliar


Ekonom memprediksi surplus neraca perdagangan RI bisa US$4 miliar pada Maret 2022.




ekonomi.bisnis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia March exports, imports hit record highs amid commodity boom​By Gayatri Suroyo
and Stefanno Sulaiman

April 18, 20221:36 AM PDT
Last Updated 23 min ago





A worker drives a reach taker vehicle past stacks of containers at the IPC Containter Terminal of Tanjung Priok port in Jakarta, Indonesia, November 4, 2021. REUTERS/Willy Kurniawan


Summary

March exports at $26.5 bln, up 44.4% y/y
Imports at $22 bln, up 31% y/y
Trade surplus at $4.53 bln, vs $2.89 bln seen in poll

JAKARTA (April 18): Indonesia's exports and imports hit record highs in March amid rising commodity prices due to the impact of the Ukraine war, helping the resource-rich country book a wider-than-expected trade surplus, statistics bureau data showed on Monday (April 18).

March exports from Indonesia were worth US$26.5 billion (about RM112.8 billion), up 44.36% on a yearly basis and beating a 23.83% prediction in a _Reuters_ poll. Imports were up 30.85% to US$21.97 billion, more than the 18.3% rise seen in the poll.

*Southeast Asia's largest economy booked a US$4.53 billion surplus last month, the largest since October and far greater than the poll's forecast of a US$2.89 billion surplus.*

Prices of Indonesia's top export products, such as coal, natural gas, palm oil, tin and nickel — which were already high due to recovering demand — surged further in global markets in March following Russia's invasion of Ukraine on Feb 24. Moscow calls its action a "special operation" to destroy its neighbour's military capabilities.

"Indonesia is on the right side of the ongoing commodity rally," said DBS senior economist Radhika Rao, adding that its trade surplus and an improved external position had kept the rupiah relatively stable compared to regional currencies.

Wisnu Wardana, an economist with Bank Danamon in Jakarta, revised his projection of the 2022 current account deficit to 0.5% of gross domestic product (GDP) from 1.9% of GDP due to the surplus.

He said that would help cushion the impact of US monetary tightening measures on Indonesian financial markets.

Coal, nickel shipments jump​Among the most dramatic increases were Indonesia's coal exports, which rose nearly 150% on a yearly basis to US$3.9 billion. By volume, coal shipments were up about 22% annually to 35.3 million tonnes.

On a monthly basis, exports of coal jumped 41%, bought mostly by China, India and the Philippines, although shipments to European countries such as the Netherlands, Italy and Germany also rose, statistics bureau head Margo Yuwono said.

The European Union earlier this month imposed sweeping sanctions on Russia that included banning Russian coal imports from mid-August.

Nickel shipments also registered an annual increase of more than 600% by value to US$569.7 million and an 882% rise in volume to 66,900 tonnes.

However, Indonesia's palm oil sales slid 1.25% on a yearly basis, despite the price jump, to US$2.4 billion, with a 31% drop in volume to 1.7 million tonnes.

The bureau did not explain the drop. Indonesian authorities restricted exports of the edible oil between late January and mid-March to try to control domestic cooking oil prices.

High commodity prices also affected imports, with Indonesia a net oil importer and a major buyer of wheat and soybean.

The statistics bureau also recorded an increase in imports of meat, fruits and pharmaceutical products, some of which it said may be due to rising demand ahead of the Muslim fasting month of Ramadan, which began in early April.









Indonesia March exports, imports hit record highs amid commodity boom


Indonesia's exports and imports hit record highs in March amid commodity price rises due to the impacts of the Ukraine war, helping the resource-rich country book a larger-than-expected trade surplus, statistics bureau data showed on Monday.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia imports, exports hit all-time high in March*




A worker oversees the unloading of a container ship at Tanjung Emas Port in Semarang, Central Java, on Sept. 21, 2016. (Antara Photo/Aji Styawan)

Fadhil Haidar Sulaeman 
(The Jakarta Post) 
Jakarta ● Mon, April 18, 2022


*BPS data shows that rising non-oil and gas exports were led by coal, followed by steel, CPO, nickel and precious metals*. The rise in price of these commodities were exacerbated by the war between Russia and Ukraine, both of which are major commodity producers.

BPS noted that prices of these commodities were at least at one-year highs with coal at $294.4 per ton, nickel at $33,924 per ton and CPO at $1,777 per ton, as of March.

He added that the latest figures showed that Indonesia's exports were unaffected by the recent COVID-19 lockdowns in China.* China remains Indonesia's main export destination with $5.48 billion worth of non-oil and gas exports. India and the United States trail behind with $2.83 billion and $2.06 billion, respectively.*










Indonesia imports, exports hit all-time high in March


As a result, the trade surplus climbed to a six-month high of $4.53 billion.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Trade Balance Indonesia: Exports Soar Thanks to Coal & Palm Oil Shipments, Imports Rebound​21 April 2022 | 






Russo-Ukrainian War
Trade
Coal
Palm Oil
Trade Balance
Export
Import
Both Indonesia’s export and import performance was quite amazing in March 2022. While we expected imports to rebound ahead of the start of the Ramadan month (on 1 April 2022), a month that typically gives rise to a big increase in consumption, we did underestimate Indonesia’s export performance in last month’s forecast.

Based on the latest data released by Statistics Indonesia (in Indonesian: _Badan Pusat Statistik_, or BPS) on 18 April 2022, Indonesia’s export and import performance both touched new all-time record high levels in March 2022.

In this article we are going to take a look at the factors that explain this performance while also taking another look at the disrupted trade flows between Indonesia and Ukraine/Russia.

*Indonesia’s Trade Balance in March 2022*

Indonesia enjoyed a USD $4.53 billion trade surplus in March 2022. By Indonesian standards this is a great performance (and positive for the country’s current account balance, foreign exchange reserves, and rupiah). As usual, Southeast Asia’s largest economy saw a deficit in the oil and gas balance (of USD $2.09 billion). However, this deficit was fortunately more than compensated by the surplus in the non-oil and gas balance (USD $6.62 billion).






The three tables above show that Indonesia’s trade balance has grown stronger in March 2022 compared to one month and one year earlier. Compared to one year ago (when the world was in an earlier recovery phase from the COVID-19 crisis), global economic activity had increased significantly by March 2022 (reflected in the huge jump in commodity prices). 

What’s therefore more marked is the impressive growth in the March 2022 trade surplus compared to the preceding month. The sharp jump in coal and palm oil exports – which seem to have recovered after experiencing some export restrictions earlier in 2022 – is particularly noteworthy (which is discussed in more detail below).

Meanwhile, we continue to underline that – in terms of the oil and gas balance – Indonesia has to cope with a structural deficit, particularly because Indonesia has been a net importer of oil since 2004 (after years of falling domestic oil production, while domestic oil consumption soared structurally amid robust economic growth).

Considering Indonesia needs to import more oil when domestic economic activity increases, while global demand for oil has been growing amid the economic recovery (in combination with concern over adequate supply, including the Russo-Ukrainian war), global crude oil prices have skyrocketed and Indonesia’s oil and gas deficit has become significantly worse than it was one year ago. And unfortunately, this forms a situation that cannot change in the foreseeable future as Indonesia’s demand for crude oil simply remains rising while domestic production remains sliding. 

As such, the country’s structural oil and gas might actually widen in the period ahead.
Over the past two decades, Indonesia has tried to limit the oil and gas deficit in a number of ways (such as trying to create a more conducive investment environment in the oil and gas industry, the biodiesel program, and by limiting distribution and sales of gasoline). However, the oil and gas deficit continues to widen. 

Therefore, the energy transition (in which countries move away from fossil fuels, including oil, and move toward clean energy sources that generate energy domestically) should be the real problem-solver. This includes the electric vehicle that hopefully becomes more affordable (and user-friendly by having more charging stations available in society).
[...]






Trade Balance Indonesia: Exports Soar Thanks to Coal & Palm Oil Shipments, Imports Rebound | Indonesia Investments


Both Indonesia’s export and import performance was quite amazing in March 2022. While we expected imports to rebound ahead of the start of the Ramadan month (on 1 April 2022), a month that typically gives rise to a big increase in consumption, we did underestimate Indonesia’s export performance...




www.indonesia-investments.com


----------



## satyamev

helps a lot when you are one of the largest producers of natural gas. 
And a member of opec.
Even gulf countries with negligible skills do very well due to their oil fields.
Same with Indonesia. 
In 2016 , Indonesia imported just 4 % of its oil needs.
Compare to India with its 84 % oil imported.


----------



## Indos

satyamev said:


> helps a lot when you are one of the largest producers of natural gas.
> And a member of opec.
> Even gulf countries with negligible skills do very well due to their oil fields.
> Same with Indonesia.
> In 2016 , Indonesia imported just 4 % of its oil needs.
> Compare to India with its 84 % oil imported.



Wrong, look on the data, we have already been oil net importer country since 2004 and in this year you can see oil and gas trade shows deficit figure :

Only import 4 % of our oil domestic demand ??? Where your data come from ??? 

India is big exporter of refined oil, many of the imported oil will be processed to sell again to other country 

PS: We are not OPEC member anymore


----------



## satyamev

Indos said:


> Wrong, look on the data, we have already been oil net importer country since 2004 and in this year you can see oil and gas trade shows deficit figure :
> 
> Only import 4 % of our oil domestic demand ??? Where your data come from ???
> 
> India is big exporter of refined oil, many of the imported oil will be processed to sell again to other country
> 
> PS: We are not OPEC member anymore
> 
> View attachment 836936











Indonesia Oil Reserves, Production and Consumption Statistics - Worldometer


Current and historical Reserves, Production, and Consumption of Oil in Indonesia. Global rank and share of world's total. Data, Statistics and Charts.




www.worldometers.info




Indonesia has been joining and leaving OPEC for its own reasons in the last decade.
My point being , to become a opec member you need to be a substantial exporter of oil. Which Indonesia is.


----------



## Indos

satyamev said:


> Indonesia Oil Reserves, Production and Consumption Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Current and historical Reserves, Production, and Consumption of Oil in Indonesia. Global rank and share of world's total. Data, Statistics and Charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has been joining and leaving OPEC for its own reasons in the last decade.
> My point being , to become a opec member you need to be a substantial exporter of oil. Which Indonesia is.



Dont believe on unknown website data, be critical as person

*Here valid data *

Benny Lubiantara, Deputy of Planning for SKK Migas, said that currently, crude oil production in Indonesia is only capable of reaching 700,000 thousand barrels per day (bpd). The consumption reaches 1.4 million bpd to 1.5 million bpd.










Waduh! Defisit Minyak, Indonesia Harus Impor 500 Ribu Barel Minyak


Saat ini produksi minyak mentah di Indonesia hanya mampu mencapai 700.000 ribu barel per hari (bph). Adapun konsumsinya mencapai 1,4 juta bph hingga 1,5 juta bph.




ekonomi.bisnis.com





Any way, 80 % of our oil is produced by state owned Pertamina, we also have large oil and gas private owned company like PT Medco Energy. We dont depend on foreign companies any more like BP, Exxon, etc.

Being able to get oil needs technology, human resources engineering skills, management skills beside the bless of God, oil is not just squirting from the surface without we human tried to find it......

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

@Bilal9 Reuters doesnt make prediction again in this April trade data for Indonesia......


----------



## Indos

Indonesia’s $7.56b Trade Surplus in April Sets New Record​
BY :JAYANTY NADA SHOFA
MAY 17, 2022



*Jakarta. *Indonesia booked a trade surplus of $7.56 billion in April, thus beating the country’s all-time high, the National Statistics Agency or BPS recently announced in a conference. 

"This is the highest trade surplus. Our previous record high of $5.74 billion dates back to October 2021,” BPS chief Margo Yuwono told a virtual press briefing on Tuesday. 

This also marks the 24th consecutive month that Indonesia posted a trade surplus since May 2020. 

Indonesia's overall exports jumped 47.76 percent year-on-year to $27.32 billion in April. Indonesia last month imported $19.76 billion, expanding 21.97 percent year-on-year, according to BPS.

“The trade surplus mostly came from animal or vegetable fats and oil, followed by mineral fuels. The US, India, and the Philippines were the top contributors to the latest trade surplus,” Margo said. 

Indonesia exported about $2.4 billion to the US in April. The Southeast Asian country's imports from the US stood at $830.7 million, thus resulting in a trade surplus of $1.6 billion. Margo attributed the positive trade balance with the US to apparel and footwear exports.

According to Margo, Indonesia's non-oil and gas trade balance with India in April registered a $1.5 billion surplus. Indonesia booked a trade surplus of $977.9 million with the Philippines in the same month. Mineral fuels were the largest contributor to the trade surpluses with India and the Philippines.

“At the same time, we are seeing a trade deficit with a number of countries. Indonesia's largest trade deficit last month was with Argentina, which reached $320.2 million,” Margo said. 

The BPS data showed Indonesia's overall imports from Argentina reached $349.3 million in April. This far exceeded the $29.1 million Indonesia had exported to Argentina last month. BPS reported that Indonesia's bilateral trade with Australia was the second least favorable, with a deficit of $283.5 million in April. 

Margo went on to say that cereal imports largely contributed to Indonesia's negative trade balance with Argentina. The same goes for the deficit with Australia, although mineral fuel imports were the largest contributor to the negative bilateral trade balance.

The high cereal imports from the said two countries possibly ensued from the ongoing war in Ukraine, which has been a major wheat supplier for Indonesia.

"We can conclude that we are shifting some of our [cereal] imports from Ukraine [to] Argentina and Australia," Margo said.









Indonesia’s $7.56b Trade Surplus in April Sets New Record


Indonesia has also recorded a trade surplus for 24 consecutive months, starting from May 2020.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

@Bilal9 This Indian pooling manager sentiment on Indonesia is beyond belief, even when they change the pooling manager, it is still Indians that they use ..........

AlhamduliLLAH the reality is the opposite of what they wish to happen.....

Look like Reuters erased the news put in their website, I use other publication that uses Reuters news

--------------------------------------------------------
13 May 2022 05:49PM

(Updated: 13 May 2022 05:49PM)
​​Indonesia's trade surplus seen narrowing in April: Reuters poll​

JAKARTA : Indonesia likely registered a smaller trade surplus in April compared with March, as the value of exports was squeezed by a dip in commodity prices and due to higher imports over the Muslim fasting month of Ramadan, a Reuters poll showed.

The median forecast of 12 economists in the poll was for Southeast Asia's biggest economy to post a $3.25 billion trade surplus in April, down from March's $4.53 billion.


The country has reported monthly trade surpluses since May 2020, driven by rising exports outpacing growth in imports which have been impacted by the pandemic.

The poll predicted April exports grew at an annual pace of 35.97 per cent, down from 44.36 per cent a month earlier. Imports were seen up 34.97 per cent, higher than the 30.85 per cent rise in March.

Josua Pardede, an economist at Bank Permata, said the lower surplus was influenced by a decline in average global commodity prices such as crude palm oil and coal that fell more than 4 per centover the previous month.

"The PMI performance of major trading partners also showed a decline such as China, the Eurozone and the overall global manufacturing PMI index," he said, attributing a lower surplus also to stronger imports of consumer goods that usually increased during Ramadan, which this year started in April.

Radhika Rao, a senior economist at DBS, said she did not expect Indonesia's ban on palm oil exports to materially destabilise the country's trade position.

"The impact of the palm oil ban, which is the key export earner, will be more evident in this month (May)’s numbers," she said, noting the ban was seen as a temporary policy move.

Top palm oil exporter Indonesia has halted exports of the vegetable oil since April 28 to control domestic cooking oil prices.

April's trade data will be released on Tuesday.


(*Polling by Devayani Sathyan in Bengaluru*; Writing by Stefanno Sulaiman; Editing by Ed Davies)










Indonesia's trade surplus seen narrowing in April: Reuters poll


JAKARTA : Indonesia likely registered a smaller trade surplus in April compared with March, as the value of exports was squeezed by a dip in commodity prices and due to higher imports over the Muslim fasting month of Ramadan, a Reuters poll showed.The median forecast of 12 economists in the poll...




www.channelnewsasia.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia: Trade surplus widens as exports surge


Indonesia’s export sector gets a lift from elevated commodity prices




think.ing.com


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> @Bilal9 This Indian pooling manager sentiment on Indonesia is beyond belief, even when they change the pooling manager, it is still Indians that they use ..........
> 
> AlhamduliLLAH the reality is the opposite of what they wish to happen.....
> 
> Look like Reuters erased the news put in their website, I use other publication that uses Reuters news
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 13 May 2022 05:49PM
> 
> (Updated: 13 May 2022 05:49PM)
> ​​Indonesia's trade surplus seen narrowing in April: Reuters poll​
> 
> JAKARTA : Indonesia likely registered a smaller trade surplus in April compared with March, as the value of exports was squeezed by a dip in commodity prices and due to higher imports over the Muslim fasting month of Ramadan, a Reuters poll showed.
> 
> The median forecast of 12 economists in the poll was for Southeast Asia's biggest economy to post a $3.25 billion trade surplus in April, down from March's $4.53 billion.
> 
> 
> The country has reported monthly trade surpluses since May 2020, driven by rising exports outpacing growth in imports which have been impacted by the pandemic.
> 
> The poll predicted April exports grew at an annual pace of 35.97 per cent, down from 44.36 per cent a month earlier. Imports were seen up 34.97 per cent, higher than the 30.85 per cent rise in March.
> 
> Josua Pardede, an economist at Bank Permata, said the lower surplus was influenced by a decline in average global commodity prices such as crude palm oil and coal that fell more than 4 per centover the previous month.
> 
> "The PMI performance of major trading partners also showed a decline such as China, the Eurozone and the overall global manufacturing PMI index," he said, attributing a lower surplus also to stronger imports of consumer goods that usually increased during Ramadan, which this year started in April.
> 
> Radhika Rao, a senior economist at DBS, said she did not expect Indonesia's ban on palm oil exports to materially destabilise the country's trade position.
> 
> "The impact of the palm oil ban, which is the key export earner, will be more evident in this month (May)’s numbers," she said, noting the ban was seen as a temporary policy move.
> 
> Top palm oil exporter Indonesia has halted exports of the vegetable oil since April 28 to control domestic cooking oil prices.
> 
> April's trade data will be released on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> (*Polling by Devayani Sathyan in Bengaluru*; Writing by Stefanno Sulaiman; Editing by Ed Davies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's trade surplus seen narrowing in April: Reuters poll
> 
> 
> JAKARTA : Indonesia likely registered a smaller trade surplus in April compared with March, as the value of exports was squeezed by a dip in commodity prices and due to higher imports over the Muslim fasting month of Ramadan, a Reuters poll showed.The median forecast of 12 economists in the poll...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.channelnewsasia.com



Well one would wish that Senior economists and polling managers retained by global firms like DBS do not report biased figures, but that does happen often. 

What is the worst that could happen to these people if they're caught falsifying figures, they'd go find another job, unless they are blackballed in the industry and you make an example of them. They have nothing to lose.

This kind of false prediction is serious business. A country's FDI depends on such data.

Indonesian concerned ministry (finance?) should protest to DBS and call the figures into question immediately. Unless you raise a fracas, DBS will never know and cannot question their biased employees....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Well one would wish that Senior economists and polling managers retained by global firms like DBS do not report biased figures, but that does happen often.
> 
> What is the worst that could happen to these people if they're caught falsifying figures, they'd go find another job, unless they are blackballed in the industry and you make an example of them. They have nothing to lose.
> 
> This kind of false prediction is serious business. A country's FDI depends on such data.
> 
> Indonesian concerned ministry (finance?) should protest to DBS and call the figures into question immediately. Unless you raise a fracas, DBS will never know and cannot question their biased employees....



There are 12 economist who become the source of the pooling, that Indians pooling manager that choose them, I mean Indians, as we see the names is changing, but still all of the pooling managers are Indians and the pooling prediction is very contrast with the real result that happen since January ( as I start the thread in January). Even the prediction is getting worst as we see in April trade balance prediction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> There are 12 economist who become the source of the pooling, that Indians pooling manager that choose them, I mean Indians, as we see the names is changing, but still all of the pooling managers are Indians and the result is very contrast with the pooling prediction since January ( as I start the thread in January).



If enough people in Indonesia raise a protest on social media, then DBS will probably take note.


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> If enough people in Indonesia raise a protest on social media, then DBS will probably take note.



This prediction shows their competency, so let it be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

I'm happy for Indonesia and hopefully the country will use this extra income to invest in its economy and start a technology-driven transformation. All is fine for Indonesia as long as the commodity market is booming. Once the prices plummet, Indonesia turns into a typical trade deficit country as shown here:









Indonesia - Trade balance of goods 2021 | Statista


The statistic shows Indonesia's trade balance of goods from 2011 to 2021.




www.statista.com





Indonesia has so much potential.


----------



## Indos

KediKesenFare said:


> I'm happy for Indonesia and hopefully the country will use this extra income to invest in its economy and start a technology-driven transformation. All is fine for Indonesia as long as the commodity market is booming. Once the prices plummet, Indonesia turns into a typical trade deficit country as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia - Trade balance of goods 2021 | Statista
> 
> 
> The statistic shows Indonesia's trade balance of goods from 2011 to 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has so much potential.



Yup, this coal companies are quite ambitious in diversification effort, you can look on the special thread I made to explain some of their effort






Diversification efforts of Indonesian giant energy companies to face greener world economy


This thread is to shows diversification effort of giant energy companies in Indonesia to face the future green economy. It will include companies operating in oil and gas sector, as well as in coal mining sector, both large state owned and private own companies.



defence.pk


----------



## Indos

KediKesenFare said:


> I'm happy for Indonesia and hopefully the country will use this extra income to invest in its economy and start a technology-driven transformation. All is fine for Indonesia as long as the commodity market is booming. Once the prices plummet, Indonesia turns into a typical trade deficit country as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia - Trade balance of goods 2021 | Statista
> 
> 
> The statistic shows Indonesia's trade balance of goods from 2011 to 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has so much potential.



We have been quite serious in down streaming our resources like nickel, tin, bauxite. Starting by making many refining facility where we can see many of them happen in Sulawesi island, it can be seen on its regional growth compares to other Indonesians region






For stainless steel ( use nickel) for instant Indonesia has already become number 1


Stainless Steel Exporters by Country​Countries​Below are the 15 countries that exported the highest dollar value worth of stainless steel during 2020.


Indonesia: US$1.6 billion (59.2% of exported stainless steel)
United Kingdom: $326 million (11.8%)
Sweden: $143.4 million (5.2%)
Austria: $72.4 million (2.6%)
Italy: $70.2 million (2.5%)
United States: $70 million (2.5%)
Spain: $61.6 million (2.2%)
Germany: $51.9 million (1.9%)
France: $50.6 million (1.8%)
Belgium: $46.4 million (1.7%)
Taiwan: $36.9 million (1.3%)
Canada: $26.8 million (1%)
Malaysia: $24.5 million (0.9%)
Netherlands: $17.9 million (0.7%)
India: $14.6 million (0.5%)
By value, the listed 15 countries shipped 96% of globally exported stainless in 2020.






Top Stainless Steel Exporters by Country Plus Average Prices 2021


Top stainless steel exporters by country in 2021 searchable database of stainless steel shipper nations plus average prices




www.worldstopexports.com


----------



## Indos

After Banning Nickel, Indonesia Will Halt Bauxite and Tin Exports.​
Indonesia's government recently announced a ban on bauxite and tin export, claiming this ban is necessary to support the development of downstream industries and economic restructuring.







Author: Fuller Wang_, Yuanxi Ma _
Editor: Fuller Wang
__Yesterday 05:07 PM (GMT+8)


The global tin reserves, according to the United States Geological Survey (USGS), are estimated to be around 4,900,000 tons. With 800,000 tons of tin reserves, Indonesia ranks second in the world after China, accounting for 17% of global reserves. Indonesia is also the world's second-largest producer of tin. China is the world's leading producer and supplier of tin. China, Indonesia, and Myanmar account for 37% of the global production of tin.

Even though Indonesia serves as an upstream supplier in the global supply chain, 90% of its nickel and aluminum is exported in raw form, with no added value. China, on the other hand, continues to rely heavily on tin imports. China has imported 184,300 tons of tin ore and tin concentrate, up 16.5% year on year, according to data from the General Administration of Customs of the People's Republic of China. Asia supplied most tin ore and tin concentrate that was exported to China, accounting for 82.45% of the total.

Indonesia has already suspended nickel exports, and its plans to ban tin and bauxite exports will have a significant impact on the international metal trade landscape. Non-ferrous metal price increases caused the tin and aluminum concept stock to rise in Q1, 2022. Companies with high self-sufficiency rates, according to Guotai Junan Securities Co., Ltd, will be benefited from the commodity export country restrictions.









After Banning Nickel, Indonesia Will Halt Bauxite and Tin Exports.


Indonesia's government recently announced a ban on bauxite and tin export, claiming this ban is necessary to support the development of downstream industries and economic restructuring.



equalocean.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia's trade deficit with China plunges 47.99 percent​21st May 2022






Archive -- Indonesian Ambassador to China Djauhari Oratmangun (left) in conversation with Chongqing Vice Mayor Tan Jialing Cunrong before opening Indonesia-China Business Forum in Chongqing, Jon, Friday (21/5/2021). ANTARA FOTO/M. Irfan Ilmie/rwa. (ANTARA FOTO/M. IRFAN ILMIE)


Beijing (ANTARA) - Indonesia's trade deficit with China plummeted 47.99 percent to US$190.79 million in the first quarter of 2022, from US$366.1 million during the same period last year, the Indonesian Embassy in Beijing stated.

Indonesia's imports from China rose 30 percent to US$16.47 billion in the first quarter of 2022 as compared to US$12.67 billion during the same period last year, the embassy noted on Friday.

Meanwhile, Indonesia's exports to China grew 32.32 percent to US$16.28 billion during the January-March 2022 quarter, from US$12.31 billion in the corresponding period a year earlier.


*Related news: Conflict causal to RI's trade balance deficit with Russia, Ukraine*

Indonesian commodities whose exports to China rose significantly in the first three months of this year comprised iron and steel that jumped 2.35 percent; metal ore, 109.29 percent; various chemicals, 66.17 percent; organic chemical materials, 107.37 percent; and tin and its derivatives, 283.61 percent.

The others were aluminium and its derivatives, 69.66 percent; ceramics, 71.97 percent; processed feathers, artificial flowers, and human hair-made goods, 165.95 percent; and vegetable textile fiber, 70.09 percent.

Bilateral trade between Indonesia and China in the first quarter of 2022 totaled US$32.76 billion, up 31.14 percent as compared to US$24.98 billion during the corresponding period last year.

*Related news: Indonesia recorded US$930 million trade surplus in January 2022: BPS*

The embassy further reported that China's investment in Indonesia during the January-March 2022 quarter had reached US$1.4 billion, up 40 percent as compared to the same period last year.

China is the third-biggest investor in Indonesia after Singapore and Hong Kong.









Indonesia's trade deficit with China plunges 47.99 percent - ANTARA News


Indonesia's trade deficit with China plummeted 47.99 percent to US$190.79 million in the first quarter of 2022, from US$366.1 million during the same ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Explainer-Indonesia's stop-start controls on palm oil exports​




FILE PHOTO: A woman shops for cooking oil made from oil palms at a supermarket in Jakarta, Indonesia, March 27, 2022. REUTERS/Willy Kurniawan

Indonesian President Joko Widodo has agreed to allow palm oil exports to resume after a three-week ban, though it is unclear how rapidly shipments will resume given accompanying rules aimed at securing domestic supply.

Indonesia's frequent export policy changes have unnerved the edible oil markets and heightened concerns about global food prices.

The country is the biggest exporter of palm oil - used in everything from margarine to shampoo - accounting for about 60 per cent of world supply.

WHAT ARE THE LATEST CHANGES?

Indonesia reopened exports for crude palm oil (CPO) and some of its derivative products from May 23 but export permits will be required to show companies have met a so-called Domestic Market Obligation (DMO).

The government has yet to make public details of the DMO, but chief economics minister Airlangga Hartarto said the target was to keep 10 million tonnes of cooking oil at home.

Last year, Indonesian produced 51 million tonnes of CPO and kernel oil, with around 9 million tonnes consumed locally for food.

Asked what portion of palm oil production would be sold domestically under the DMO, Hartarto said it would be 30 per cent with a target to lower it to 20 per cent.

WHY HAS INDONESIA BEEN SEEKING TO CONTROL PALM OIL EXPORTS?

Since November, authorities have unrolled a bewildering array of measures including subsidies, export permits and a palm oil levy as well as export bans to contain cooking oil prices.

However, this has failed to bring the cost of the household necessity made from palm oil into line with a government target of 14,000 rupiah ($0.9554) per litre.

Nonetheless, Indonesia removed the export ban, claiming prices were heading lower and following protests by farmers and calls by lawmakers to reconsider the policy.

Trade ministry data showed as of Monday cooking oil averaged 16,900 rupiah per litre, down from an average of 18,000 rupiah in April but up from 13,300 rupiah in July.

HAVE EXPORTS RESUMED?

While there has been anger over Indonesia's policy flip-flops among some major buyers in countries such as India and Bangladesh, analysts do not expect many to cut off buying.

Traders in India said Indonesian sellers have started to accept new orders, but were not rushing to sign business before understanding the DMO rules.

Palm oil producer Musim Mas, for example, said on Monday it was still focused on "flooding the domestic markets with cooking oil", noting concern about stubbornly high retail prices.

Palm oil companies are awaiting further guidance from the government, with authorities holding meetings with industry participants to explain changes.

WHAT HAS BEEN HINDERING COOKING OIL DISTRIBUTION?

Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi on March 18 blamed a "palm oil mafia" for exploiting the situation.

Still, red tape has also been blamed, with palm refiners wary of releasing cooking oil supplies because of a complicated process of getting subsidies. On Tuesday, a government official said the subsidy would be replaced by another policy to control prices.

The government has also assigned state food procurement agency Bulog to distribute more cooking oil, but last week it said regulations were needed to allow it to start.

Asked about distribution issues, an industry ministry official said there were many components but logistics and transport limitations were key obstacles.

WHAT WILL THE ENDGAME BE?

As was the case with Indonesia's ban of coal exports in January, the government has eased the ban on palm oil shipments in less than a month.

Still, despite the ban costing hundreds of millions of dollars in lost state revenue, the president appears ready to make further policy changes if needed, particularly after his approval rating hit a six-year low in a recent survey.

He has appointed senior minister Luhut Pandjaitan to oversee cooking oil distribution in the populous islands of Java and Bali.

"The objective is for bulk cooking oil to reach the price level targeted by the government, and to be evenly and amply distributed," said Jodi Mahardi, a spokesperson for Luhut.

($1 = 14,645 rupiah)



(Editing by Ed Davies and Jason Neely)

Source: Reuters









Explainer-Indonesia's stop-start controls on palm oil exports


Indonesian President Joko Widodo has agreed to allow palm oil exports to resume after a three-week ban, though it is unclear how rapidly shipments will resume given accompanying rules aimed at securing domestic supply. Indonesia's frequent export policy changes have unnerved the edible oil...




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Indos

I expect around 5 billion USD surplus in May 2022, lets see what will be the real data tell Tomorrow

---------------------------------------------------------

Indonesia's trade surplus seen down in May as exports fall- Reuters poll​
14 Jun 2022 12:18PM
(Updated: 14 Jun 2022 12:18PM)
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/#twitter

JAKARTA : Indonesia's trade surplus likely shrank significantly in May because of a drop in exports after the government banned shipments of palm oil products, while imports were seen rising more quickly, a Reuters poll showed on Tuesday.

Eighteen economists in the poll had a median forecast of $3.83 billion trade surplus for May, about half of April's record $7.56 billion surplus.

Indonesia, the world's top exporter of palm oil, banned exports of the vegetable oil for three weeks to May 23, and shipments have since been slow to restart due to red tape. Palm oil products usually make up about 14 per cent of the country's exports.

Economists in the poll predicted exports to rise 38.69 per cent on a yearly basis in May, slower than April's 47.76 per cent, while imports were seen expanding 32.8 per cent from a year earlier, against April's growth rate of 21.97 per cent.

Faisal Rachman, an economist at Bank Mandiri who expected a $5 billion surplus in May, said high global commodity prices had continued to prop up exports, but an improvement in the domestic economy means imports will pick up pace.

"We expect the current account balance to record (a) surplus in 2022. We still expect that the trade surplus in this year's current account balance is inclined to shrink," Faisal said.

The May trade data will be released on Wednesday.

(Polling by Devayani Sathyan and Anant Chandak in Bengaluru; Writing by Stefanno Sulaiman; Editing by Gayatri Suroyo and Kanupriya Kapoor)
Source: Reuters









Indonesia's trade surplus seen down in May as exports fall- Reuters poll


JAKARTA : Indonesia's trade surplus likely shrank significantly in May because of a drop in exports after the government banned shipments of palm oil products, while imports were seen rising more quickly, a Reuters poll showed on Tuesday. Eighteen economists in the poll had a median forecast...




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Indos

May 2022 trade surplus is much lower than what I predicted, at this time Reuters has better prediction. In May, Indonesia impose total ban on CPO and cooking oil. 

Indonesia export May 2022 : 21.51 billion USD
Indonesia import May 2022 : 18.61 billion USD
*Trade surplus : 2.90 billion USD *


----------



## Indos

*2021*

Indonesia’s Top 10 Exports​The following export product groups represent the highest dollar value in Indonesian global shipments during 2021. Also shown is the percentage share each export category represents in terms of overall exports from Indonesia.


Mineral fuels including oil: US$45.1 billion (19.8% of total exports)
Animal/vegetable fats, oils, waxes: $32.8 billion (14.4%)
Iron, steel: $20.9 billion (9.2%)
Vehicles: $8.6 billion (3.8%)
Electrical machinery, equipment: $8.5 billion (3.7%)
Rubber, rubber articles: $7.1 billion (3.1%)
Other chemical goods: $6.9 billion (3%)
Ores, slag, ash: $6.4 billion (2.8%)
Machinery including computers: $6.3 billion (2.8%)
Footwear: $6.2 billion (2.7%)
​





Indonesia’s Top 10 Exports 2021


Indonesia’s top exports in 2021, trade balances by major products plus a searchable database of 100 most valuable Indonesian exported goods




www.worldstopexports.com


----------



## Indos

Products Generating Highest Trade Surpluses for Indonesia​Indonesia went generated $32.5 billion trade surplus for 2021, up by 50% from $21.7 billion in black ink one year earlier in 2020.

The following types of Indonesian product shipments represent positive net exports or a trade balance surplus. Investopedia defines net exports as the value of a country’s total exports minus the value of its total imports.

In a nutshell, net exports represent the amount by which foreign spending on a home country’s goods or services exceeds or lags the home country’s spending on foreign goods or services.


Animal/vegetable fats, oils, waxes: US$32.5 billion (Up by 58.5% since 2020)
Mineral fuels including oil: $16.3 billion (Up by 66.1%)
Iron, steel: $9 billion (Up by 125.3%)
Footwear: $5.4 billion (Up by 29.7%)
Ores, slag, ash: $4.6 billion (Up by 87.3%)
Rubber, rubber articles: $4.6 billion (Up by 18.4%)
Wood: $4.5 billion (Up by 30.1%)
Knit or crochet clothing, accessories: $4 billion (Up by 31.6%)
Clothing, accessories (not knit or crochet): $3.8 billion (Up by 15.2%)
Fish: $3.4 billion (Up by 3.6%)
Indonesia has highly positive net exports in the international trade of palm oil, coal and crude oil. In turn, these cashflows indicate Indonesia’s strong competitive advantages under the related product categories






Indonesia’s Top 10 Exports 2021


Indonesia’s top exports in 2021, trade balances by major products plus a searchable database of 100 most valuable Indonesian exported goods




www.worldstopexports.com


----------



## Indos

Products Causing Worst Trade Deficits for Indonesia​Below are exports from Indonesia that result in negative net exports or product trade balance deficits. These negative net exports reveal product categories where foreign spending on home country Indonesia’s goods trail Indonesian importer spending on foreign products.


Machinery including computers: -US$19.5 billion (Up by 17.7% since 2020)
Electrical machinery, equipment: -$13.9 billion (Up by 40.7%)
Plastics, plastic articles: -$7.3 billion (Up by 60.2%)
Cereals: -$4.1 billion (Up by 35.4%)
Pharmaceuticals: -$3.8 billion (Up by 571.6%)
Organic chemicals: -$3.6 billion (Up by 35.2%)
Optical, technical, medical apparatus: -$2.5 billion (Up by 8.2%)
Food industry waste, animal fodder: -$2.4 billion (Up by 22.5%)
Sugar, sugar confectionery: -$2.2 billion (Up by 13%)
Knit or crochet fabric: -$1.9 billion (Up by 46.3%)

Indonesia has highly negative net exports and therefore deep international trade deficits for machinery, particularly those related to computers.







Indonesia’s Top 10 Exports 2021


Indonesia’s top exports in 2021, trade balances by major products plus a searchable database of 100 most valuable Indonesian exported goods




www.worldstopexports.com




​


----------



## Indos

Major Indonesian Export Companies​Nine Indonesian corporations rank among Forbes Global 2000. Below is a sample of the major Indonesian conglomerates that Forbes included.


Gudang Garam (Tobacco)
Semen Indonesia (Construction Materials)
Telkom Indonesia (Telecommunications services)
Wikipedia also lists exporters from Indonesia. Selected examples are shown below.


Astra International (financial/industrial conglomerate)
Bumi Resources (coal)
Djarum (tobacco cigarettes)
Dragon Computer & Communication (computer hardware)
Krakatau Steel (steel products)
MedcoEnergi (oil, gas)
Pertamina (oil, natural gas)
United Tractors (heavy equipment)






Indonesia’s Top 10 Exports 2021


Indonesia’s top exports in 2021, trade balances by major products plus a searchable database of 100 most valuable Indonesian exported goods




www.worldstopexports.com


----------



## xuxu1457

well done, EAST Asia and SOUTHEAST Asia With continuous economic integration and finding own position in the industrial chain, will become the largest and most active economic group in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia's May Trade Surplus Widens Despite Palm Oil Export Ban​BY :JAKARTA GLOBE
JUNE 15, 2022

*Jakarta*. Indonesia's trade surplus widened to $2.90 billion last month from $2.70 billion in the same month a year ago, despite the country's palm oil export embargo, keeping the balance in the black for the 25th consecutive month.

The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) Wednesday reported exports increased by 27 percent to $21.51 billion from the same month a year ago. Still, it was the lowest export in the last four months due to fewer working days during the Idul Fitri holiday and the palm oil export ban that lasted until May 23.

"Our palm oil is experiencing restrictions so that exports declined in May 2022," BPS head Setianto said on Wednesday.

Meanwhile, the agency said that imports increased at a faster pace of 30.7 percent to $18.61 billion, thanks to a rise in local demand.

The country's trade surplus of $2.70 billion in May was the smallest in four months, missing the consensus estimation of $3.8 billion.

Over the first five months of this year, the country has accumulated a surplus of $19.79 billion, BPS said.

*Manufacturing exports*
Exports from the manufacturing sector reached $14.14 billion, up 7.78 percent from a year ago and contributing 65.7 percent to total exports in May. The sector would have posted a higher growth rate if it were not for the palm oil export ban. The agency recorded crude palm oil as one of the manufacturing sector exports.

The mining sector, on the other hand, doubled from a year ago. The agency said that copper, lignite, and other ores exports were up 114 percent to $5,58 billion.

In total, non-oil and gas exports rose 25.3 percent to $20.0 billion in May, from the same month last year.

The most significant non-oil and gas exports in May 2022 were to China at $4.59 billion, followed by India at 2.26 billion and the United States at $2.05 billion. The three markets contributed 44.49 percent of the month's total export. Meanwhile, exports to Asean and the European Union member countries reached $4.07 billion and $1.46 billion, respectively.

On the other hand, non-oil and gas imports increased by 25.3 percent to $15.26 billion from a year ago.









Indonesia's May Trade Surplus Widens Despite Palm Oil Export Ban


The country's trade balance remains in the black for the 25th consecutive month.




jakartaglobe.id







Indos said:


> *Manufacturing exports*
> Exports from the manufacturing sector reached $14.14 billion, up 7.78 percent from a year ago and contributing 65.7 percent to total exports in May. The sector would have posted a higher growth rate if it were not for the palm oil export ban. The agency recorded crude palm oil as one of the manufacturing sector exports.



Spotted mistake made by the reporter. CPO is not part of manufacturing sector, what the statistic agency mean is cooking oil, since large part of palm oil export of Indonesia is in the form of* refined* CPO. The manufacturing part is on the refining and packaging process of the CPO.


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH

Indonesia Trade Surplus Beats Forecast After Palm Oil Exports Resumption​

By Reuters
|
July 14, 2022, at 10:49 p.m.
Save
_More_

Indonesia Trade Surplus Beats Forecast After Palm Oil Exports Resumption
_More_





FILE PHOTO: A tug boat is seen docking at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta, Indonesia, January 11, 2021. REUTERS/Willy KurniawanREUTERS

By Gayatri Suroyo and Bernadette Christina

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia booked a larger-than-expected trade surplus of $5.09 billion in June, as palm oil exports surged after the lifting of an export ban a month earlier while coal shipments to Europe also jumped, official data showed on Friday.

A Reuters poll had expected a $3.52 billion surplus for June, following a $2.90 billion surplus in May.

Resource-rich Indonesia has been enjoying an export boom on the back of soaring global commodity prices. Its trade surplus in 2022's first half was the highest on record at $24.89 billion, more than double that of the same period in 2021.

June exports rose 40.68% on a yearly basis to $26.09 billion, beating the poll's 30.26% growth forecast, Statistics Indonesia data showed.

Palm oil and its derivatives contributed $2.74 billion to total shipments amid high global prices, up more than 860% from last month, with a big increase in sales to India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and China. That was a rise of 89% on an annual basis.

Indonesia banned exports of some palm oil products for three weeks from late April.
Its coal exports to Europe have also increased as the impacts of the Ukraine war disrupted Russian coal supply to the region. Data showed $191.2 million in coal exports in the second quarter, up 143% from the previous quarter. No monthly data was provided.

Imports rose 21.98% on an annual basis to $21 billion, with the biggest increase from purchases of raw materials and industrial machinery. The poll had expected 20.10% growth.

Myrdal Gunarto, an economist with Maybank Indonesia, said the surplus should give the central bank confidence to keep interest rates unchanged at next week's policy meeting as it provided "monetary ammunition" for them to stabilise the financial markets.

"We believe the era of high commodity prices will keep continuing until the end of year as a consequence of global economic recovery progress and persistent global geopolitical uncertainty," he said.

Bank Indonesia, one of the world's least hawkish central banks, has kept interest rates at pandemic-era record lows. Central banks of Singapore and the Philippines this week tightened their monetary policy in off-cycle moves to address rising inflation.

(This story removes extraneous words 'last year' from paragraph 7)

(Reporting by Gayatri Suroyo and Bernadette Christina Munthe; Editing by Ed Davies, Martin Petty)
*Copyright 2022 Thomson Reuters*.



https://money.usnews.com/investing/news/articles/2022-07-14/indonesia-trade-surplus-beats-forecast-after-palm-oil-exports-resumption#:~:text=July%2014%2C%202022%2C%20at%2010%3A49%20p.m.&text=JAKARTA%20(Reuters)%20%2D%20Indonesia%20booked,official%20data%20showed%20on%20Friday.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Posts $35.34 Billion Trade Surplus in 2021: BPS​
Eko Nordiansyah • 17 January 2022 14:35


Jakarta: Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus of USD35.34 billion throughout 2021, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

Last year, Indonesian exports reached USD231.54 billion, while the country's imports reached USD196.20 billion.

"Regarding our trade balance in 2021, our surplus reached USD 35.34 billion," said BPS Head Margo Yuwono in a video conference on Monday. January 17, 2022.

According to him, the trade surplus in 2021 is the highest in the last five years.

Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus of USD9.48 billion in 2016, a surplus of USD11.84 billion in 2017, a deficit of USD8.7 billion in 2018, a deficit of USD3.59 billion in 2019, and a surplus of USD21.62 billion in 2020









Indonesia Posts $35.34 Billion Trade Surplus in 2021: BPS


Indonesias trade balance recorded a surplus of USD35.34 billion throughout 2021, according to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).




www.medcom.id


----------



## Indos

Indonesia records trade surplus with China in Jan-April​29th June 2022





The Indonesian pavilion at the China Food and Drink Festival held in Chengdu, Sichuan province, on April 7–9, 2021. (ANTARA/HO-KBRI Beijing)

*The drop must motivate (us) that Indonesia's foods and beverages can be accepted and have the potential to increase their market share in China.*

Beijing (ANTARA) - Indonesia recorded a surplus of US$1.12 billion in its trade with China during the January–April period this year.

During the period, Indonesia's exports to China reached US$22.74 billion, while its imports from the world's second-largest economy stood at US$21.62 billion.

"As a result, Indonesia recorded a trade surplus of US$1.12 billion with China," Indonesian Ambassador to China Djauhari Oratmangun informed on Tuesday.

During the period, bilateral trade between the two countries swelled 34.36 percent year on year to touch US$44.36 billion.

However, Indonesia's processed food and beverage exports to China in the first four months of 2022 fell 23.17 percent to reach US$1.46 billion compared to US$1.90 billion in the corresponding period of the previous year.

The ambassador attributed the drop to the General Administration of Customs China’s (GACC)'s new regulation on processed food imports, which came into effect on January 1, 2022.

*Related news: Trade Minister launches digital platform to boost exports to China*

The enforcement of the new regulation hindered the unloading of goods from Indonesia at several ports in China for not meeting the GACC requirements.

"The drop must motivate (us) that Indonesia's foods and beverages can be accepted and have the potential to increase their market share in China," he said.

The regulation makes it mandatory for foreign producers of processed foods and beverages to register their production facilities with the GACC before exporting their products to China. 









Indonesia records trade surplus with China in Jan-April - ANTARA News


Indonesia recorded a surplus of US$1.12 billion in its trade with China during the January–April period this year. During the period, Indonesia's ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

China Agrees to Increase CPO Imports from Indonesia​





BY DION BISARA
JULY 27, 2022

*Jakarta*. China has unveiled a commitment to increase its crude palm oil import from Indonesia by 1 million metric tons, or about a fifth of its annual imports, in a move that should help pare down the Southeast Asian producer's surplus inventories and prop up the commodity prices among local farmers. 

China Prime Minister Li Keqiang conveyed the plan to President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo when they met at Diaoyutai State Guesthouse in Beijing Tuesday.

Jokowi expressed appreciation of the plan and hoped it would strengthen bilateral trade ties between the two countries. "The opportunity here to increase trade is huge," Jokowi said in a statement.

China is one of the main consumers of Indonesia's CPO and other commodities. In 2021, the world's second largest economy imported 4.7 million tons of CPO from Indonesia, increasing 7 percent from the pandemic low of 4.39 million tons in 2020, according to data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS).

Last year's shipment to China accounted for 9.5 percent of Indonesia's CPO export, the second largest after India, BPS data showed.

Minister of State-Owned Enterprises Erick Thohir, who accompanied Jokowi in the meeting, said the plan should advance Indonesia's agricultural productivity and farmers' welfare.

With this cooperation, Indonesia can increase the certainty of market absorption of farmers' products, Erick said in a separate statement.

The Indonesian Palm Oil Association (Gapki) said earlier that Indonesia faces a CPO excess supply following the country's brief export ban for the commodity in April. 

Processing plants sit on about 7.1 million tons of unsold CPO early this month, Gapki said, nearing the total capacity of their storage capacity. That, in turn, forces them to decline fresh fruit bunches supply, further driving down prices among farmers.

To alleviate the problem, the government decided to drop CPO export levies until the end of August, from $55-200 per metric ton previously.

China's CPO import was among several issues discussed during Jokowi's meeting with Li Keqiang in his two-day visit to China on July 25 and 26. The two countries also seek to strengthen cooperation in trade, investment, infrastructure, finance, funding, and maritime sectors, Jokowi said.

Besides Erick, the Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi, Minister of State Secretary Pratikno, Minister of Investment/Head of BKPM Bahlil Lahadalia, and Indonesian Ambassador to Beijing Djauhari Oratmangun were also present at the meeting.









China Agrees to Increase CPO Imports from Indonesia


The plan should help pare down the Southeast Asian producer's surplus inventories and prop up the commodity's prices for local farmers.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Indonesia scores 4.2 billion USD trade surplus in July 2022, beating Reuters pool prediction at 3.9 billion USD. 









Indonesia July trade surplus seen narrowing amid slowing global trade


Indonesia's trade surplus may have narrowed to US$3.93 billion last month due to weakening export performance as global trade activity slows, according to economists polled by Reuters.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## Indos

*Automotive Industry Prints a Trade Balance Surplus 661.2 Million US Dollars*

Azwar Ferdian - 6 hours ago





Patimban Port, West Java


JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - The national automotive industry managed to print a trade balance surplus of 661.2 million United States (US) dollars during the January-July 2022 period. This was related to the export value which jumped by 18 percent compared to last year.

Based on data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS) related to exports of HS 87 Motor Vehicles and their Parts, this includes export products of two wheels, four wheels or more in whole or in disassembly, along with their components.

In total, the export value reached 5.88 billion US dollars. Realization of exports grew 18 percent compared to the same period last year of 4.96 billion US dollars. Unfortunately, at the same time the growth in the value of imports jumped sharply.





Patimban port, West Java


From the same data, as reported by Gaikindo, the import value of HS 87 reached 5.22 billion US dollars. That performance shot up 48.25 percent compared to 3.52 billion US dollars in the same period in 2021 ago.

Therefore, despite the automotive trade surplus until July this year, this value is shrinking. In the same period last year, the trade balance surplus exceeded 1.43 billion US dollars.

Indonesia's automotive exports were boosted by shipments of four-wheeled products with engine capacities of 1,000-1,500cc in intact form (completely built up/CBU). These products contributed to the export value of 1.09 billion US dollars for seven months of the current year.

In the second position, the largest export contributor was the export of four wheels with an engine capacity of 1,500-1,800 cc CBU. The total export value of these products reached 714.3 million US dollars.

Also read: Weekends, private vehicles are prohibited from passing through the Tebet Eco Park area

The third largest export was supported by four-wheeled products with engine cylinders above 2,500 cc, which made exports of 547.22 million US dollars during January-July 2022.

Meanwhile, the export value of two wheels with engine capacities between 50-150cc as a whole was recorded at US$382.3 million.

Exports were also supported by accessories and component products which packed a value of 485.3 million US dollars during the same period.

Overall, these export products still rely on conventional technology (internal combustion engine/ICE). Meanwhile, the main destination countries still revolve around the ASEAN region, especially the Philippines, Vietnam, and Malaysia.



Industri Otomotif Cetak Surplus Neraca Dagang 661,2 Juta Dollar AS


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH Indonesia trade surplus for August is 5.76 billion USD, around 2 billion USD more than Reuters pooling. That is good to defend our currency from this challenging global financial situation.

Not slowing, even posting another record









Indonesia's export growth seen slowing in Aug: Reuters poll


JAKARTA: Indonesia's exports were seen slowing in August as prices of some of its top commodities declined, but its trade surplus was expected to hold up at around US$4 billion, a Reuters poll showed on Tuesday (Sep 13). Twenty one analysts surveyed by Reuters predicted exports from Southeast...




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Ssan

Indos said:


> Actually the journalist is Indonesian as there is Reuters office in Jakarta, but the data pooling is managed by Indian economists, as I believe those Indians are economists instead of journalist.
> 
> Reuters basically hire best graduates within the country they are operating, as I have seen that Reuters office in Jakarta like to hire graduate from University of Indonesia Economic faculty, the best university for economics study as majority of our Finance Minister comes from there, including current Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani.
> 
> Indonesian economist prediction is much reliable and he is still not an over optimistic economist as we can see his prediction is not exceeding than actual data, and of course much much better than Reuters economist pooling projection.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is Yesterday news
> 
> *Exports Soared, Indonesia's Trade Balance Surplus Could Be US$4 Billion Economists predict that Indonesia's trade balance surplus could be US$4 billion in March 2022.
> 
> View attachment 835402
> *
> 
> Maria Elena - Bisnis.com 17 April 2022 | 14:20 WIB
> 
> 
> Bisnis.com , JAKARTA - The trend of a high trade balance surplus is expected to continue in the March 2022 period.
> 
> Executive Director of the Center of Reform on Economics (CORE) *Mohammad Faisal* said the increase in the trade balance surplus will be influenced by the increase in commodity prices that will continue until March 2022. *"With the extraordinary increase in commodity prices in March, actually since February due to the conflict between Russia and Ukraine, the value of Indonesia's exports has increased, it will be even greater than February's exports," he said, Sunday (17/4/2022)*
> 
> Thus, according to him, Indonesia's trade balance surplus in March 2022 has the potential to reach US$4 billion.* "I believe that in March 2022 the surplus will be greater than in February, which was US$3.8 billion, so in March the surplus could be more than US$4 billion," said Faisal.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ekspor Melejit, Surplus Neraca Perdagangan RI Bisa US$4 Miliar
> 
> 
> Ekonom memprediksi surplus neraca perdagangan RI bisa US$4 miliar pada Maret 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekonomi.bisnis.com


This is awesome man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia books $5.76 billion trade surplus in Aug, above expectation​




Workers are seen on a ship carrying containers at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta, Indonesia, January 11, 2021. Picture taken January 11, 2021. REUTERS/Willy Kurniawan

JAKARTA : Indonesia recorded a $5.76 billion trade surplus in August, the biggest in four months and larger than expected, as exports and imports beat forecast, official data showed on Thursday.

A Reuters poll had expected a surplus of $4.09 billion.

Exports rose 30.15 per cent on a yearly basis in August to $27.91 billion, against the poll's forecast of 19.19 per cent increase. Imports were worth $22.15 billion, up 32.81 per cent on a yearly basis, versus the poll's 30.60 per cent growth prediction.


Source: Reuters









Indonesia books $5.76 billion trade surplus in Aug, above expectation


JAKARTA : Indonesia recorded a $5.76 billion trade surplus in August, the biggest in four months and larger than expected, as exports and imports beat forecast, official data showed on Thursday.A Reuters poll had expected a surplus of $4.09 billion.Exports rose 30.15 per cent on a yearly basis in A




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Ssan

Indonesia should just come and take over running Pakistan. They seem to be doing something right. Wouldn’t accept the same offer from India though. Too much of a cultural difference.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia books nearly $5 billion Sept trade surplus, above forecast​





FILE PHOTO: A tugboat sails past a container ship in Tanjung Priok Port, Jakarta, Indonesia April 16, 2018. REUTERS/Darren Whiteside


17 Oct 2022 12:42PM
(Updated: 17 Oct 2022 01:57PM)

JAKARTA : Indonesia's September trade surplus beat forecasts at $4.99 billion, as exports and imports grew at a slower than expected pace, data from the statistics bureau showed on Monday.

A Reuters poll had expected a $4.84 billion surplus in September, compared with a $5.76 billion surplus in the previous month.

Southeast Asia's largest economy has been enjoying an export boom due to high commodity prices globally.

In the first nine months of 2022, the resource-rich country reported a $39.87 billion surplus, already bigger than its full-year record surplus of $39.73 billion in 2006.

However, some commodity prices have started to moderate.

Exports in September were up 20.28 per cent on a yearly basis to $24.80 billion, compared with a 27.91 per cent rise predicted by analysts in a Reuters poll.

There was a $1.4 billion month-to-month drop in the value of shipments of palm oil products, to $2.4 billion, reflecting falling prices as well as shipment volumes.

Cushioning this was shipments of coal, Indonesia's top commodity, which remained high at $4.2 billion.

Coal prices stayed near an all time high last month, while exports to China rose 41.2 per cent on a monthly basis to $949.08 million - which analysts said was related to demand ahead of the Communist Party Congress.

There was also a significant increase in coal shipments to European Union countries.

Indonesia's imports increased 22.02 per cent in September to $19.81 billion, compared with the poll's 31.48 per cent growth expectation.

Irman Faiz, an economist with Bank Danamon in Jakarta, said the surplus reaffirmed that the rupiah's fundamentals were strong, even as the currency continued to depreciate due to capital outflows linked to U.S. monetary tightening.

The rupiah extended losses after the trade data, hitting a new lowest level since April 2020. It was trading at 15,480 a dollar at 0525 GMT.

"We believe that monetary policymakers need to pick up the pace of tightening, in order to seize the opportunity from favorable IDR fundamentals," Faiz said.

"We expect BI (Bank Indonesia) to deliver another 50 bps hike in this week meeting," he said, expecting that to be followed by 150 bps more hikes until the second quarter of 2023.









Indonesia books nearly $5 billion Sept trade surplus, above forecast


JAKARTA : Indonesia's September trade surplus beat forecasts at $4.99 billion, as exports and imports grew at a slower than expected pace, data from the statistics bureau showed on Monday.A Reuters poll had expected a $4.84 billion surplus in September, compared with a $5.76 billion surplus in...




www.channelnewsasia.com





​


----------



## Indos

Thermal coal prices retreat as winter supply fears ease​in Commodity News,Dry Bulk Market 12/10/2022

In Asia, major importers are showing mixed trends, with wealthier countries still willing to pay higher prices, but less developed ones importing less of the polluting fuel.

*China’s imports of thermal coal from the seaborne market were 22.4 million tonnes in September, according to Kpler, with Indonesia providing the lion’s share at 19.32 million.

China’s thermal coal imports were 21.04 million in September last year.*

Japan, the third-biggest coal importer, saw thermal coal arrivals of 10.41 million tonnes in September, roughly in line with the 10.82 million from the same month in 2021.

In contrast to the steady picture presented by China and Japan, India’s thermal coal imports in September were 12.1 million tonnes, which were the weakest since April, although they above last September’s 8.68 million.

Source: Reuters (Editing by Robert Birsel)






Thermal coal prices retreat as winter supply fears ease | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide







www.hellenicshippingnews.com


----------



## Indos

October 24, 20222:20 PM GMT+7Last Updated an hour ago
Indonesia exports could hit $300 bln by 2024, spurred by resource 'downstreaming'​By Fransiska Nangoy
and Gayatri Suroyo





Indonesia's Coordinating Minister of Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Pandjaitan, talks during an interview at his office in Jakarta, Indonesia, October 24, 2022. REUTERS/Zahra Matarani


Exponential growth likely if 'downstreaming' succeeds
Luhut: Coal, palm oil prices should stay high in 2023
Indonesia GDP could reach $3.5 trln by 2030 - minister
says nickel metals exports to hit $30 bln in 2022

JAKARTA, Oct 24 (Reuters) - Indonesia's exports could hit a record $280 billion this year, with nickel-based steel shipments rising sharply after the country banned nickel ore exports, while shipments of other commodities got a boost from high prices, a senior minister said on Monday.

Exports could rise further to top $300 billion by 2024 as the government prepares to regulate exports of other commodities, such as copper, bauxite and tin, to encourage investment in local downstream industries, Coordinating Minister of Maritime and Investment Affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan, said in an interview.

Southeast Asia's largest economy has been enjoying an export boom for more than a year due to rising commodity prices, which has been exacerbated by the war in Ukraine.

Indonesia is the world's biggest exporter of thermal coal, palm oil, refined tin and a major seller of nickel-based steel, copper, rubber and other resources.

The government banned exports of nickel ore in 2020 in a move that has attracted investment in processing facilities - a strategy officials refer to as "resource downstreaming".

Luhut said the government was working on a downstreaming plan to develop an industry that would process bauxite, copper, tin and, later on, palm oil, into higher value products, replicating the success of the nickel export ban.

"Our exports last year was $232 billion. This year maybe $280 billion. Maybe by 2024, I think we can reach $300 billion or more," Luhut told Reuters.

"If this (downstreaming) works, by 2024, our economic growth will be exponential," he said, adding that Indonesia's gross domestic product could reach $3.5 trillion by 2030, almost tripling from the current $1.19 trillion in 2021.

Shipments of nickel metals will rise to nearly $30 billion this year, compared with $21 billion in 2021 and about $1.4 billion in 2015, he said.

His rosy outlook has taken into account global uncertainties, including the potential drop in prices of some commodities next year, Luhut said, though he added coal and palm oil prices are expected to hold up in 2023.

He also expected Indonesia to be able to produce electric vehicle batteries by 2024.

However, Luhut declined to detail Indonesia's potential policy to regulate other commodity shipments, saying authorities were still considering whether to use an outright ban or tax instruments to deter exports.

President Joko Widodo last week said the government was still making calculations about a possible tin export ban and authorities were committed to steering the mining industry towards more domestic processing.

The European Union has complained to the World Trade Organization about Indonesia's nickel ore export ban and a dispute panel is due to announce a report this quarter. The president last month said Indonesia would likely lose in the dispute.









Indonesia exports could hit $300 bln by 2024, spurred by resource 'downstreaming'


Indonesia's exports could hit a record $280 billion this year, with nickel-based steel shipments rising sharply after the country banned nickel ore exports, while shipments of other commodities got a boost from high prices, a senior minister said on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH

-------------------------------

RI Records Trade Surplus for 30 Consecutive Months, BPS: As of October It Penetrated USD 5.67 Billion​





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) announced that Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus. As of October 2022, the trade surplusreached US$ 5.67 billion with a breakdown of the export value of US$ 24.81 billion and imports of US$ 19.14 billion.

Deputy for Distribution and Services Statistics of BPS Setianto explained that the surplus in goods trade occurred for 30 consecutive months. "Since May 2020," he said in a virtual press conference, in Jakarta, Tuesday, November 15, 2022. The largest surplus recorded by Indonesia is with three countries, namely India, the United States, and China.

With India, Setianto said, Indonesia's trade surplus reached US$ 1.69 billion. The main commodities contributing to the surplus are mineral fuels, vegetable fats and oils, as well as iron and steel.

Meanwhile, with the United States, Indonesia scored a surplus of US$ 1.28 billion. The main commodities contributing to the surplus are electrical machinery and equipment and their parts, vegetable animal fats and oils, and footwear.

Next, indonesia's trade surplus with China is worth US$ 1.04 billion. The main commodities contributing to the surplus are mineral fuels, iron and steel, as well as vegetable animal fats and oils.

Meanwhile, Indonesia's trade balance is in deficit with three main countries, namely Australia, Brazil, and South Korea.

In general, Indonesia's goods trade balance cumulatively in January-October 2022 experienced a surplus of US$ 45.52 billion. This figure jumped 47.32 percent over the same period in the previous year.

"So the total surplus in the January-October 2022 period is already greater than the total trade balance surplus throughout 2021, which is US$ 35.42 billion," Setianto said.









RI Catat Surplus Perdagangan 30 Bulan Berturut-turut, BPS: Per Oktober Tembus USD 5,67 Miliar


Per Oktober 2022, surplus perdagangan mencapai US$ 5,67 miliar dengan rincian nilai ekspor US$ 24,81 miliar dan impor US$ 19,14 miliar.




bisnis.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

Indonesia posts $5.7bn trade surplus in October, beating forecasts​Reuters Published about 7 hours ago







*JAKARTA: Indonesia’s trade surplus widened to $5.67 billion in October from $4.99 billion in September, as imports were less than expected, statistics bureau data showed on Tuesday.*

A Reuters poll of economists had forecast a reduced surplus of $4.5 billion for October. The resource rich Southeast Asian economy has benefited from high prices of its main commodity exports, such as palm oil, coal and nickel, for more than a year.

Economists have warned that once commodity prices moderate and the global economy slows, Indonesia’s export earnings would tail off and its trade balance could come under pressure from sustained domestic demand driving up imports.

In October, however, the strong rise in imports was still less than expected. Data showed October imports rose 17.44% from a year ago to $19.14 billion, below a forecast rise of 23.62%.

On a monthly basis, imports shrank by 3.4%, with purchases of machinery, fuel, and gold driving the decline.

Meanwhile, exports in October rose 12.3% from a year ago to $24.81 billion, which was the weakest year-on-year increase since February 2021, and below the poll forecast for 13.85% growth.

Indonesia’s strong trade performance this year has helped limit the rupiah’s depreciation against the strong US dollar.

*Indonesia books nearly $5bn Sept trade surplus, above forecast*

The October trade data would be among a host of economic indicators Bank Indonesia is set to examine at a monetary policy review this week.

The central bank is expected to deliver a third consecutive 50 basis point interest rate hike on Thursday, a separate Reuters poll showed.









Indonesia posts $5.7bn trade surplus in October, beating forecasts


JAKARTA: Indonesia’s trade surplus widened to $5.67 billion in October from $4.99 billion in September, as imports...



www.brecorder.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia books bigger-than-expected Nov trade surplus of $5.2 bln​Reuters

JAKARTA, Dec 15 (Reuters) - Indonesia posted a larger-than-expected trade surplus last month, as imports unexpectedly contracted on a yearly basis while exports slowed, official data showed on Thursday.

Reporting by Gayatri Suroyo and Fransiska Nangoy; Editing by Kanupriya Kapoor









Indonesia books bigger-than-expected Nov trade surplus of $5.2 bln


Indonesia posted a larger-than-expected trade surplus last month, as imports unexpectedly contracted on a yearly basis while exports slowed, official data showed on Thursday.




www.reuters.com





Of course import is contracted since oil price is lower since November. Rupiah higher depreciation since October will also likely effect consumption goods import since cheaper domestic goods will likely substitute them.

Capital Goods is the only one that is increasing at 7.3 % showing Indonesia industry is still in expansive mode.

Consumption goods is slowing at 16.2 %









Impor RI November Kontraksi, Terparah Pada 2022!


Impor Indonesia pada November 2022 alami kontraksi pertama sejak tahun ini.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH until November Indonesia has posted 50.7 billion USD trade surplus


----------



## Indos

Non-Oil and Gas Exports Accounted for 95.29% of Total Exports in November 2022​47 minutes ago

_*KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA.* The Central Statistics Agency (BPS) reported that non-mineral and gas (oil and gas) exports accounted for the most in total exports in November 2022. Its value reached US$ 22.57 billion or 95.29% of total exports._

"We see that non-oil and gas exports account for 95.29% of the total exports in November 2022," said BPS Deputy for Production Statistics M. Habibullah in a press conference, Thursday (15/12).

The driving commodities consist of, agriculture, forestry, and fisheries accounted for 0.42%, mining and others 5.89%, and processing industries 16.68%.

*Also read: BPS records Indonesia's trade balance surplus of US$ 5.16 billion in November 2022*

Even so, the value of non-oil and gas exports decreased in the reporting period compared to the previous month. Down 1.94% from US$ 23.44 billion to US$ 22.99 billion.

Exports of processing industry products fell 2.11% which was contributed by a decrease in palm oil exports. Exports of agricultural, forestry and fishery products fell 3.40% contributed by a decrease in exports of cultivated pearls.

Likewise, exports of mining and other products decreased by 1.34% due to the decline in coal exports.

*Also Read: BPS: Until November 2022, Indonesia Imports 326.25 Thousand Tons of Rice*



Ekspor Non Migas Menyumbang 95,29% dari Total Ekspor Bulan November 2022


----------



## Indos

*November 2022 data*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus of US$5.16 billion in November 2022, with the value of exports reaching US$24.12 billion and imports US$18.96 billion, Statistics Indonesia (BPS) reported on Thursday. 

"The trade balance surplus in November 2022 is the 31st consecutive month surplus that Indonesia has achieved since May 2020," deputy for production statistics at BPS, M. Habibullah, noted here on Thursday.

This achievement was supported by a surplus in the balance of non-oil and gas commodities of US$6.83 billion, he said.

*Oil and Gas trade shows deficit *

The oil and gas trade balance recorded a deficit of US$1.67 billion, with the main contributors to the deficit being crude oil and oil products.

*Biggest Trade surplus
*
The three countries with the largest trade surplus with Indonesia were the United States (with a surplus of US$1.31 billion), India (US$1.17 billion), and the Philippines (US$1.02 billion).

The largest contributors to the surplus in trade with the United States were electrical machinery and equipment and their parts, clothing and accessories (knitted), and clothing and accessories (non-knitted).

*Larges Trade deficit*

In the meantime, Indonesia's trade experienced the largest deficit with three countries—Australia (with a deficit of US$519 million), Thailand (US$321 million), and Brazil (US$249 million).









Indonesia's trade balance posts US$5.16 bln surplus in Nov - ANTARA News


Indonesia's trade balance recorded a surplus of US$5.16 billion in November 2022, with the value of exports reaching US$24.12 billion and imports US$18.96 ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia import history chart

Consumer goods imports is less than 10 percent of Indonesian total imports (2020), and since the figure is constant at least from 2010, so when the economy pick up the contribution is even smaller as we can see on the chart below. 2020 was the time the industries suffered from lock down measure (resulting in decrease in raw material/supporting goods/ capital goods) but the consumer good imports were at relatively constant rate.


Blue Line* is Raw Material/Supporting Goods (which is essential for manufacturing industry)

*Black Line* is capital Goods which is also essential for manufacturing

*Red Line* is consumer goods

*In Million USD




*


----------



## Indos

*10 biggest Indonesia exports in June 2021*

1. Animal/vegetable fats and oils with a value of US$ 1.8 billion
2. Iron and steel with a value of US$ 1.9 billion
3. Machinery and electrical equipment US$1 billion
4. Vehicles and parts thereof US$ 734.6 million
5. Various chemical products US$ 498.7 million
6. Footwear US$491 million
7. Metals starting, jewelry/gems US$ 519 million
8. Metal ore, slag and ash US$ 574.6 million
9. Paper, cardboard and articles thereof US$ 337.3 million
10. Pulp from wood US$ 248.8 million.









Besi Hingga Tekstil, Barang Ini Paling Banyak Diekspor RI!


Ekspor Indonesia pada Juni 2021, berdasarkan laporan Badan Pusat Statistik (BPS) sebesar US$ 18,55 miliar.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Sets $7.6b Fishery Export Target for 2023​BY :HERMAN
DECEMBER 27, 2022

*Jakarta.* Indonesia has set a goal to book $7.6 billion in the fishery and marine exports next year, the government announced on Monday.

The country’s fishery and marine export from Jan. to Nov. 2022 amounted to $5.71 billion. The Fisheries Ministry expects the figures would total $6.2 billion by the year-end. 

The ministry reported that the US has imported $2.15 billion worth of Indonesian fish products in the first eleven months of 2022. Followed by China ($1.02 billion), Japan ($678 million), ASEAN ($651 million), and European Union ($357.12 million).

Indonesia exported $1.33 billion worth of shrimp to the US this year. 

According to Fisheries Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono, the global demand for shrimp stands at $30 billion. With such huge demand, Indonesia aims to produce 2 million tons of shrimp by 2024. To this end, the country plans to develop 1,000 hectares of modern shrimp-farming ponds.

“We are working towards that by preparing the land and all that. Hopefully, we can finish this 1,000-hectare modern shrimp-farming pond by 2024,” Trenggono said on Monday.

*Read More:*


*Indonesia Aims to Attract 7.4m Foreign Tourists in 2023*
*Indonesia Extends Trade Surplus Run to 31 Months*
*We Cannot Fight Solo for Sustainable Fishery*
Trenggono also named tuna, cuttlefish, blue swimmer crabs, and octopuses as some of Indonesia’s leading wild-caught fish commodities. While the leading aquaculture commodities are shrimp, crabs, and seaweed. The minister also gave some updates on the government’s plans to have a network of villages dedicated to aquaculture.

“We already have a number of aquaculture villages in place for shark catfish and seaweed. Going forward, we would like to build a modern aquaculture area for shrimp,” Trenggono said.

As of the third quarter of 2022, Indonesia’s fishery production volume reached 18.45 million tons. Of these, 5.97 million are wild-caught fish and 5.57 million tons from aquaculture. The remaining 6.9 million tons are seaweed.

The Fisheries Ministry also announced it had so far posted Rp 1.79 trillion in nontax revenue this year, the highest since its founding in 1999. They primarily come from natural resources and capture fisheries, which contributed Rp 1.1 trillion in non-tax revenue. Non-natural resources accounted for Rp 611.8 billion of the collected non-tax revenue, while public service agencies made up the remaining Rp 44.3 billion.









Indonesia Sets $7.6b Fishery Export Target for 2023


The country’s fishery and marine export from Jan. to Nov. 2022 amounted to $5.71 billion.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Drier season means possibly more coal production in 2023

-------------------------------------

Indonesia weather agency predicts dry 2023, warns of forest fire risks​Reuters

JAKARTA, Dec 29 (Reuters) - Indonesia will face its driest weather since 2019 next year, the country's weather agency forecast on Thursday, citing the weakening of the La Nina pattern.

Reporting by Ananda Teresia; Additional reporting by Bernadette Christina Munthe; Editing by Gayatri Suroyo and Tomasz Janowski









Indonesia weather agency predicts dry 2023, warns of forest fire risks


Indonesia will face its driest weather since 2019 next year, the country's weather agency forecast on Thursday, citing the weakening of the La Nina pattern.




www.reuters.com





---------------------------------------

Under normal condition Indonesia can potentially produce more coal






08/12/2022 10:00 Pm gmt


*10 Main Destination Countries for Indonesian Coal Exports (Jan-Sep 2022)

In USD




*


----------



## Indos

Oleochemical Industry has Positive Trend, Apolin Estimates Export Value to Reach US$ 5.96 Billion​7 hours ago











*KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA.* The development of the oleochemical industry shows positive developments in the past three years. This is illustrated in the data on the volume and export value of oleochemical products released by the Indonesian Oleochemical Manufacturers Association (Apolin)

Apolin Chairman Rapolo Hutabarat said, referring to the export performance of oleochemical products over the past three years, it shows that the development of the oleochemical industry has grown positively.

"The supporting factor is that all industrial sectors that use oleochemicals are increasing in demand, including the sanitation, cosmetics, pharmaceutical, tourism, construction (steel) and transportation (tire) industries," said Rapolo in his statement, Thursday (29/12).

*Also Read: Target Exports to Increase by 11.9%, Oleochemical Industry Faces Gas Price Constraints*

From Apolin's data, the export volume of lndonesian oleochemicals has continued to grow in these three years. In 2019, the export volume of oleochemical products amounted to 3.18 million tons and further increased to 3.87 million tons in 2020.

Entering 2021, export volume increased to 4.19 million tons and it is estimated that in 2022 it will be 4.16 million tons.

Along with the increase in export volume, it affects the increase in value. Rapolo explained that the export value of oleochemical products this year is estimated to reach US$ 5.96 billion.

There is an increase from 2021 which was US$ 4.41 billion and in 2020 of US$ 2.03 billion.

Rapolo explained that the growth of the oleochemical industry was thanks to the support of the Indonesian government through a low-cost gas policy of US$ 6 / MMBTU. There is also support from tax_ holiday _and _tax allowance policies._

*Also Read: GIMNI asks for certainty on revision of palm oil export levy*

However, business actors hope for support from the national logistics system because until now there has been no clarity from the regulatory aspect.

"Business actors are still waiting for the National Logistics System Law, which has not been initiated by the government or legislature as their initiative right," said Rapolo.

Rapolo explained that nationally, the processing capacity of the lndonesian oleochemical industry throughout 2022 is around 60%-65% and this needs to be increased again.

Until the end of 2022, there is no plan to increase capacity. With the current capacity is already large enough to supply oleochemical products to different destination countries used by various types of industries.

One of the problems in increasing capacity is the high interest rate of banks in Indonesia so that the source of financing for new investments and for the expansion of the oleochemical industry in Indonesia is higher than other producing countries such as China, Malaysia and the European Union.

"To add a variety of new products, the government needs to increase research funds at universities, BRIN so that research to produce new products and advanced downstream products can be realized immediately," he explained.

The projection of the oleochemical industry in 2023 is predicted to reach 4.8 million - 5.1 million tons with an estimated export value of around US $ 6.2 billion - US $ 6.4 billion.

Meanwhile, domestic needs range from 1.8 million - 2.2 million tons for the coming 2023.

"The government and the oleochemical industry/associations of lndonesia it is time to remap the further downstream direction of the current basic oleochemicals. The consideration is so that the added value and variety of downstream products continued oleochemicals are still held by the Indonesian oleochemical industry," concluded Rapolo.



Tren Industri Oleokimia Positif, Apolin Perkirakan Nilai Ekspor Capai US$ 5,96 Miliar


----------



## Indos

2022 Fantastic! The Largest RI Coal Production in History​






*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Indonesian coal production until the end of 2022 is recorded to have reached or even exceeded the target set by the government.




Based on data from Minerba One Data Indonesia (MODI) of the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM), Friday (30/12/2022), Indonesia's coal production is recorded to have reached 671.75 million tons or exceeds this year's target of 663 million tons.

"The 2022 production plan is 663 million tons. The realization of production is 671.75 million tons or 101.32% of the plan," wrote MODI data, quoted on Friday (30/12/2022).

If you look at the production data throughout history, it turns out that RI's coal production in 2022 has reached the highest record in history.

Coal production in 2022 has exceeded the previous record for the highest coal production that occurred in 2019. In 2019, Indonesia's coal production was recorded at 616.2 million tons. Then below that happened in 2021 where RI's coal production was recorded at 614 million tons.

Based on data from the BP Statistical Review 2022, coal production in 1981 was observed to be very minimal at around 0.4 million tons per year, then increased to 10.7 million tons in 1990 and only broke the 100 million tons mark in 2002.

In 2002 Indonesia's coal production reached 103.3 million tons, then increased to 216.9 million tons in 2007, and in 2011 it increased to 353.3 million tons.

Since 2013, Indonesia's coal production has continued to soar beyond 400 million tons per year. Then in 2018 it was finally able to reach 557.8 million tons, and in 2019 it reached a record high at that time of 616.2 million tons.

However, in 2020 due to the Covid-19 pandemic began to hit the world, Indonesia's coal production also fell to 563.7 million tons and in 2021 it rose again to 614 million tons.

Although 2022 is not completely over, coal production until December 30, 2022 has been observed to reach an all-time high of 671.75 million tons.

This amount of production data is even still being updated and could potentially increase.

*(wia)*








 2022 Fantastis! Produksi Batu Bara RI Terbesar dalam Sejarah


Produksi batu bara RI hingga ujung 2022 ini tercatat sudah mencapai atau bahkan melampaui target yang telah ditetapkan pemerintah.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------

